# show us your sad, pathetic cone heads!



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

sooner or later every doggie get equipped with a satellite dish.

here is Pudden 2 years ago after getting nailed in the nose (stitches, 300 bucks , she still has the scar) by my friend's dog. This was right after we came back from the vet and she's still groggy from being knocked out:

let's start a collection and post your cone head pics


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Poor Baby... I can say that none of my dogs have ever had to wear the dreaded cone.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

The second pix is Hailey recovering from a foot injury, and the first picture is the 10 minutes that Mitch had it on because he was chewing his foot excessively.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I can see this thread is gonna be a bunch of sour golden faces!! haha


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> I can see this thread is gonna be a bunch of sour golden faces!! haha


uh oh - wasn't my intention to start a weep&cry festival  At least there might be some good stories to go with the cone heads.

How Pud got hers: my friend and her dog Frida and Pud and I were hiking; Pud very exuberant and happy, Frida elderly and cranky. Pud jumps over a bush and barrels into Frida. Both dogs roll down the embankment. Pud happy; Frida not. Frida punished Pud with one swift bite to the nose. Pud says, oh cool, let's wrestle, and they get in a fight. My friend and I pull them apart. Frida cranky, but Pud still happy ('that was fun, Mom!') but with her nose laid open. My friend and I split the vet bill. We're still best friends


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

What a good friend to split the bill.. I dont have any pictures yet of Cedar. I do have some of Chloe but not on my comp.. Didnt have a digital camera 7 years ago.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Bridger last May -- full 10 days in the cone. He was pathetic - other than head/tail he was shaved to the skin. We were pathetic - called our vet everyother day about some imagined problem


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Right after her spay... She sat like this and wouldn't move for an hour...so we buckled and took it off... her one and only cone experience


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Sometimes the sadder face is on the dog who lost his playmate to the dreaded cone...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's Miss Tia wearing her cone.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Max was ridiculous with the cone. He earned one after continuously scratching his neck raw until it bled because of a...hot spot...i guess, it was just a nasty looking bugger. He would just sit in the middle of the room and stare into space. When we let him out, he did the same thing. It was really pathetic. 
Fortunately (for him), the wearing of the dreaded cone didn't last long. He learned a TAKE IT OFF! :doh: One day, I went outside to check on him and I found the cone on the side of the house. When I went around back Max was rolling around like there was no tomorrow. He seemed so proud of himself. After that, there was no keeping it on...and momma was not a happy camper. 

This picture was of course taken before he learned his new "trick."


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG....poor pathetic puppers! 
My dogs have never had to sport the cone...thank goodness. This is a picture I took of Jester the day he was neutered. I don't think he moved from this position all night. No cone necessary but he had the look down pat. :


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

After Jack's gall bladder surgery, he had to wear a cone. It was bigger than expected because he was so flexible that he could reach around the smaller one. Poor boy took a lot of paint off the corners in the house, trying to navigate with that thing on. And my shins were black and blue for a while from being whacked by the monster cone.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> Sometimes the sadder face is on the dog who lost his playmate to the dreaded cone...


that wins my vote for most pathetic! what a fantastic shot!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Sometimes the sadder face is on the dog who lost his playmate to the dreaded cone...



Oh Ceci, that pic is adorable!! LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Shadow...First it was the left hip, then it was the right.










He took it all in stride though.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great thread!! Poor pups in their cones!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

After getting neutered. He was supposed to wear it for 10 days! But on day 3 I took him to doggy daycare, halo and all. I went back to get him later and it was gone. When I asked what happened they all just started laughing. 

I guess he was doing well so they let him out with the other puppies. Bogey got the other pups to help him chew it off. It was in shreds!


----------



## akrein62 (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's Teddy after his neuter. We had a lot of fresh snow on the ground.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is Samantha after getting a drink of water with her cone.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Dakota, one of my fosters & my only encounter with the cone


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Bailey is sporting a cone right now. Only a few more days until the stitches come out.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

spruce said:


> that wins my vote for most pathetic! what a fantastic shot!





missmarstar said:


> Oh Ceci, that pic is adorable!! LOL


Thanks you guys! I have video (but it's sideways somehow and I can't flip it) of Fergus batting at Lily's cone, rooing at it, and play bowing at her, then just laying down pathetically and staring at the cone. Personally, I think the look on Lily's face in HER cone pictures is one of relief to have time off from her full time job of fending off Fergus's teeth on her ears! 



akrein62 said:


> Here's Teddy after his neuter. We had a lot of fresh snow on the ground.


Mr. Teddy is adorable! A real live SNOW CONE!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Brady was totally unphased by his cone. Here's a pic and a link to him getting the zoomies in his cone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSns25P7f_8&feature=channel_page


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Too sad. I was at my friend's place tonight and her golden has a cone and is very sad. She freezes at the sound of it touching anything! So tonight she started to get off the couch, the cone hit the coffee table and she froze, back legs on the couch, front legs on the floor, head on the table.... stayed like that till she was saved. Poor Q is a very sad girlie and I guess can't poop well either because she goes to sniff and crouch, hits the cone and jumps....

Lana


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm sure that I'll have one of these pictures when Tucker gets neutered in another couple of months. He probably won't even fit into his crate with that thing on!


----------

